# Mohammed Fairouz: In the Shadow of No Towers; Philip Glass: Concerto Fantasy



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Paul W. Popiel / University of Kansas Wind Ensemble
Mohammed Fairouz: In the Shadow of No Towers; Philip Glass: Concerto Fantasy

Release Date November 19, 2013
Duration57:41
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Symphony
Recording DateMarch 18, 2013 - March 21, 2013
Recording Location
Lied Center of Kansas, Lawrence, Kansas, USA

3.5


----------

